# Is Medieval and Renaissance Where People Need to God for Innovative Music These Days?



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

(sorry about the title typo, I don't think I can edit it, lol)

Probably won't be a big thread, but I'll post it anyway. It seems to me that the more advanced and yet-to-be-heard-by-many ideas in music are not really always in modern music, but in looking at Medieval and Renaissance music. There is only so much you can do with a rock/dance or pop music beat in the background, and this cuts out 80% of what the younger generation sees as new music. When you get into the experimental music circles in the big magazines its often a pretty sad tale. There is a lot of drug influenced stuff, a lot of games just based on money and Ego and music really isn't taken that serious, its more about fashion, and graphic design.

I'll post this piece as an example of old "modern" music. I was just turned on to it by the composer's guestbook discussion, but I've been really finding a lot of similarly breathtaking music in the same time periods.






Josquin des Prez "Qui habitat"


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

There's a definite neoclassical trend, and it's been exhaustively played out. I think I agree here that "neo-Medieval" and "neo-Renaissance" music can really round out the potentials, as there is much unexplored ground in modal music if one thinks about the rhythmic and various polyphonic innovations that have come about since then. Moreover, neoclassical composers could stand to learn quite a bit from the likes of Gombert, when it comes to music with layers upon layers of imitated phrases, etc.


----------

